# Today's Game Discussion [11/11/10]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*
















*@*








*TNT*








*@*








*TNT*​


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics about to go 2-0 vs the greatest trio of all time. My prediction is that the Heat get dominated inside -- Bosh will keep up his crappy play and Shaq will be too big for Joel Anthony.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for tonight's games (and throw in Ravens @ Falcons in the NFL). Great day for sports.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> Can't wait for tonight's games (and throw in Ravens @ Falcons in the NFL). Great day for sports.


The Ravens/Falcons game just completes this night. I could not have asked for a better Thursday.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Call me crazy but I think this is a "must win" for the Heat.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry but I'm gonna call you crazy. In the history of the NBA name one time that a game in the first 10 has been a must win? 

I think the Celtics are the better team at this point but come playoff time the winner of this game will be meaningless.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Just have a feeling that if they lose their 2nd game in a row and to the Celtics again it might cause some internal problems.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, if the heat are going to end up starting the season 5-4.. i think that yeah, the media might start talking... especially since it's the media that hyped the heat so much.

internally, i think people might be worried.. but it shouldn't be that big of an issue yet. they're not even 9 games into the season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

lol this isn't a must win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's no such thing as a must-win game this early.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All 3 are great games. Should be a fun night.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

The Lebron Cavs were 3-3 in their first 6 games last season and ended up finishing no.1 overall in the NBA. Kinda funny that their first game was a home-loss against the Celtics and then the Cavs lost @ Raptors.

I think the Heat have a good chance of blowing out the Celtics by 15+ pts, they should be firing on all cylinders and incredibly motivated like they were against the Magic. Like the Hawks, the Heat should be a match-up nightmare for the Cetlics.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Haha, Heat are a matchup nightmare for the Celtics, and the Heat can blow the Celtics out by 15+ points. Funny. I guess you didn't watch opening night. The Celtics are gonna make these guys look ordinary.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

I did, good win for the C's to defend their homecourt and I expect Miami to return the favor. Pretty amazing that despite the opening night homecourt advantage, and other advantages like their frontcourt, experience, and depth advantages that the game was within single digits...and Wade also played like **** since he wasn't in shape or in rhythm. The Heat's athleticism should be much more of a problem then it was as well as their offensive potential. 15+ pts


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well.. after watching all the teams in the East. I have to say Boston should be the favorite to win. The Heat winning the East would be a mild upset, but an upset none the less. The Celtics have a loaded roster top to bottom. They can match up perfectly with the Heat. Pierce = LeBron Ray Allen = D Wade and KG = Chris Bosh. After that you look at their line ups, and it seems fairly obvious to me that the Celtics are much deeper, and are a team with developed chemistry, and championship aspirations. That all being said, I would like to reevaluate this Heat team when they get Mike Miller back from injury. I do believe he will make them substantially better, but I'm not sure he's the link that put's the Heat over the top. Will see though, because Im pulling for the Heat this season as I'm a big D Wade fan, but I'll be happy for the Truth and Ticket to win another chip. Which I believe they have all the weapons to do this season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Denver Nuggets and LA Lakers game is most intriguing to me tonight. To see how Denver plays with out Birdman and K Mart out to injury. I believe Nene may still be out as well. Lakers are looking really strong out the gate. And the size advantage inside should be a key factor in tonights game. Will see though. Hopefully Melo has a big game in store.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lebronathon said:


> I did, good win for the C's to defend their homecourt and I expect Miami to return the favor. Pretty amazing that despite the opening night homecourt advantage, and other advantages like their frontcourt, experience, and *depth advantages that the game was within single digits...and Wade also played like **** since he wasn't in shape or in rhythm. * The Heat's athleticism should be much more of a problem then it was as well as their offensive potential. 15+ pts


I don't understand why people keep saying this crap. I expect Miami to win tonight, but in the 1st meeting Boston wasn't sharp at all.

Neither team were playing in midseason form.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A bench can be very important. Look the celtics bench won them a game in the Finals last year. Had the C's hall of famers (ray allen) hit just a handful of shots, the C's would be the defending NBA Champs this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> A bench can be very important. Look the celtics bench won them a game in the Finals last year. Had the C's hall of famers (ray allen) hit just a handful of shots, *the C's would be the defending NBA Champs this year.*


But they're not! :yay:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> But they're not! :yay:


yup! Happy for mr bean!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice start for Boston.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Did anyone see how Shaq tossed Anthony aside?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol Bosh sucks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Allen with 7 points on 3/3 shooting. C's up by 9 early.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A year older, and Boston is looking better this season than last. It's nice to see KG finally all the way back from his injury.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Boston starting this game off like they did the 1st time vs the Heat -- by killin em. 1st timeout 3:45 into the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Teams give Rondo too much room on offense. He literally just gets to stand there and wait for things to develop with no hand in his face. I know he can't shoot, but if you're up on him you can cut his passing angles. Arroyo is doing **** all, he's not even doubling anyone.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A healthy KG with Perkins/Shaq/Big Baby/J Oneal behind him make IMO the best front court in the NBA.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

KG killing Bosh again


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Ray Allen with 7 points on 3/3 shooting. C's up by 9 early.


Ray chasing history.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami still doesn't have a rebound.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Why is Arroyo on Pierce?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston pounding Miami.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo's really improved his shot. His midrange shot has been absolutely money, he just needs to take it in more volume. Free throws on point too.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big three by Eddie House. Miami needed a bucket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate Eddie House.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

WOW RONDO!!!! Huge DUNK!!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wtf!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rajon Rondo. Damn. Chris Bosh didn't want to be put on a poster. :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Nice rotation Chris Bosh. Take a picture next time.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Woah, was that Bosh playing matador defense? I would never guess.

Sick play by Rondo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rodno just stole a page out of Westbrooks book.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Holy cow Rondo, could this defense be any worse?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Gotta love how Bosh puts in great effort to step in front of Rondo on that dunk


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

LeBron and Wade are realizing playing with Bosh is no fun.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

rose is dominating the warriors gettingw hatever he wants


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston Celtics love ripping the hearts out of fans of teams that are suppose to win it all. IE The Cavs last season in the playoffs. This Boston team is a bit underrated in some ways. You always hear they're to old, etc etc. and All they do is routinely make deep runs in the playoffs while knocking out the flavor of the month in the process.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

How the **** is that a tech?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These referees are seriously out of control with their technical fouls. Bull****.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate this new rule. It totally sours a league full of incredible talent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would seriously dislike the Heat a lot less if Eddie House wasn't on their team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Has anyone seen DWade tonight? Someone put out an APB for Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Basel said:


> I would seriously dislike the Heat a lot less if Eddie House wasn't on their team.


Yup.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miami need to regroup. Their body language isn't looking to hot right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Boston Celtics love ripping the hearts out of fans of teams that are suppose to win it all. IE The Cavs last season in the playoffs. This Boston team is a bit underrated in some ways. You always hear they're to old, etc etc. and All they do is routinely make deep runs in the playoffs while knocking out the flavor of the month in the process.


They have a great mix on their team, especially this year. KG's got his knee back though, and that's a huge difference.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Miami need to regroup. Their body language isn't looking to hot right now.


Yeah. They need some leadership out there. They look dazed and confused.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Semih Automatic


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Monta Ellis showed up for the Warriors. Nobody else did. Derrick Rose is killing them out there.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

BTW, where the **** is Wade?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haslem is money from mid-range.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Haslem a bright spot for Miami always. A true blue collar traditional power forward.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This will be the first of Stackhouse I've seen this year. Wonder what he's still got left. He looked pretty good last season in Milwaukee.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah. They need some leadership out there. They look dazed and confused.


8 point game. Maybe the reserves can make a dent, and the starters will pick up where the bench left off.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> This will be the first of Stackhouse I've seen this year. Wonder what he's still got left. He looked pretty good last season in Milwaukee.


Stackhouse is a natural leader. Also one of the toughests SOB's in the league. He's the guy still beating up dudes in the parking lot's after games. And yeah he's still got a good jump shot and the heart to drive to the rock to the cup. A great addition to the Heat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So far the Heat are Lebron James and not much else tonight. They switched up the distributor/scorer roles for tonight, and while Lebron scores as well as Wade--Wade can't get his as a distributor.

Spoelstra coaches like someone waiting to get fired.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This Miami crowd is just waiting to explode, but Miami hasn't given them a reason to.

And as I post that, they drill a 3 to end the quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge three ball by House.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 by House


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

3 by House! The Heat needed that


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

House was a real good pickup.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm no longer mentioning a certain player, he no longer exists to me, but I just want to say that it has once again been affirmed that stats on bad teams mean ****.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Adam said:


> I'm no longer mentioning a certain player, he no longer exists to me, but I just want to say that it has once again been affirmed that stats on bad teams mean ****.


lmfao.....booooooooooooossshhhh

Bosh is no dwight howard i'll give you that.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

House and Haslem are the heart and soul of this team


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nate heatin up


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

23AJ said:


> lmfao.....booooooooooooossshhhh
> 
> Bosh is no dwight howard i'll give you that.


Bosh isn't even Haslem.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Shaq is too bmuch for anyone on the Heat.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Did not know Stackhouse was still alive


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rondo draws so much attention when he gets in the paint.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Start Haslem over Bosh and we'll be fine.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why does Bosh start over Haslem when Haslem always outplays him?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Four-point game. Doc needs to get at least one of the Big Three back in.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man I love Udonis


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Why does Bosh start over Haslem when Haslem always outplays him?


It's about stroking his ego.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Udonis is just a real solid player. Type of guy I'd take on any team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haslem seems to always get it done. Very consistent with his play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If I was Spoelstra I'd just take a tape of Haslem playing and give it to Bosh, and tell him to watch that until he can play like that.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I like this lineup for Boston


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stack is going to have a tough time covering Pierce at this stage of his career.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> If I was Spoelstra I'd just take a tape of Haslem playing and give it to Bosh, and tell him to watch that until he can play like that.


Take it one step further, give him a tape of KG in 2008.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq is melting like the Wicked Witch after a couple minutes. So pathetic to see him nothing more than a goon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, nice putback by Davis.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwade sucks against the Celtics


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chicago's leading Golden State 66-38 at the half. Damn.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why isn't Zydrunas the starting center? He has the best plus minus numbers on the whole team, and the Heat defense plays a lot better when he's out there instead of Anthony.

Spoelstra still doesn't have his rotations figured out.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Dwade sucks against the Celtics


No he doesn't. He's been great against them throughout his career.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Dwade sucks against the Celtics


Not always. He killed them last season in the playoffs; he just had nobody else step it up with him.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, didn't Wade average 33 ppg against them in the playoffs last year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> No he doesn't. He's been great against them throughout his career.


I was talking about this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A Chris Bosh sighting!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

miami is hanging around. i can see them stealing this game


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> I was talking about this season.


Then why don't you say that?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pierce is going to eat up Stackhouse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Paul Pierce is starting to take over.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade gets hacked inside.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know it's been said a billion times, but man, Ray Allen's jumper is just a thing of beauty. I hate the guy, but damn, he's a good player.

KG drills a jumper at the top of the key and they lead by 14, their biggest lead of the game.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

miami still looks like its in the preseason. i would hate to be miami when they play the lakers, the lakers would take it even more personal


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol at Wade gettin upset cause hes not gettin his usual entitlement calls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lol at Barkley's prediction that the Heat would kill the Celtics in this game.

It's going to be the other way around. This is turning into an ass kicking. The Heat look scared.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> I know it's been said a billion times, but man, Ray Allen's jumper is just a thing of beauty. I hate the guy, but damn, he's a good player.
> 
> KG drills a jumper at the top of the key and they lead by 14, their biggest lead of the game.


Why do you hate him? He's Boston's only likeable player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Note for tonight's Lakers/Nuggets game: Kobe needs 17 points to hit 26,000 points (he'll be the youngest ever to do so until LeBron hits that mark).


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shaoxia said:


> Why do you hate him? He's Boston's only likeable player.


After what he did to LA in game 2 last year, no Laker fan likes him........


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat have no heart and are soft.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Why do you hate him? He's Boston's only likeable player.


Because he plays for Boston. It's easy to hate anyone who plays for Boston when you're a Lakers fan.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Haslem has been the best guy for the Heat.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

this is embarrassing...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

****. That was amazing on both ends


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

This is getting ugly...............


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> After what he did to LA in game 2 last year, no Laker fan likes him........


And after that drive and layup against Vujacic in Game 4 of the 08 Finals. Still makes me want to cry.

KG with the big bucket plus the foul.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Bosh with the dunk


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This crowd has been DEAD tonight. Boston quieted them from the beginning.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

God I hate this Heat team.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Bosh just looked like a roaring T-Rex.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Allen is ridiculous so far.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

****, Wade is completely out of it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Bosh just looked like a roaring T-Rex.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Allen is on ****ing fire.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ray Allen is pulling a game 2 out there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol Heat


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice play by LeBron.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

LeBron needs to push the ball more off of rebounds. Missed shots too if the defense is lax.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Bosh is so soft, damn


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bosh finally decided to show up to the game. I wonder if Wade will join him.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Bosh is scoring.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bosh's ass on the floor........


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Bosh missing the putback dunk. Nice play by KG on the other end.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

How is washed up KG outplaying top 10 Chris Bosh?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

60 points in the first half...where's the D?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

LOL @ Miami.

After UNC missing on Cody Zeller today, I would like nothing more than to see these fools fall flat on their face against Boston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> 60 points in the first half...where's the D?


In Boston.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't believe I'm actually rooting for the Celtics here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> How is washed up KG outplaying top 10 Chris Bosh?


Top 20 Bosh


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

What a play by the Captain.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> How is washed up KG outplaying top 10 Chris Bosh?


Who says he's Top 10?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Shoooot that was, noiice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Paul Pierce took over the 2nd quarter.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Who says he's Top 10?


He's been voted top 10 in previous years if I recall correctly. Posters have said that Miami's trio contains 3 of the top 10 players in the league.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Sager and Reggie trying to manufacture a rivalry during that broadcast. Gimme a break. The rivalry will form itself without these guys putting words in people's mouths.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> In Boston.


Good answer, although Boston's D isn't even that great in this game. But Miami's D truly sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's not a rivalry if one of the teams always wins lol


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Miami's bench has been pretty good this game, now that I look at the box score.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I apologize for previously stating Bosh was one of the top players in the league. Maybe he was better before his injury or maybe he just had a lucky stretch when he was playing like an all-star. But the current Cris Bosh is one of the worst starting PFs in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> He's been voted top 10 in previous years if I recall correctly. Posters have said that Miami's trio contains 3 of the top 10 players in the league.


Looking at what the members at BBF have said, Bosh is the 14th best player in the league. This season, though, he hasn't even looked Top 30.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

It's gonna be so funny if Bosh misses this year's All-star game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeBron has looked strangely human all season long. It's wierd not to wake up in the morning and see "Oh look! LeBron's got another triple double!" or "Did you see LeBron's 50 point game last night!?" all over the media. 

I like it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Looking at what the members at BBF have said, Bosh is the 14th best player in the league. This season, though, he hasn't even looked Top 30.


Alright, top 15. I thought that was too high.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

How many assists for Rondo tonight?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

You know, Elton Brand has looked better then Bosh so far this year. Never thought I would see that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> LeBron has looked strangely human all season long. It's wierd not to wake up in the morning and see "Oh look! LeBron's got another triple double!" or "Did you see LeBron's 50 point game last night!?" all over the media.
> 
> I like it.


He just had a triple double last game.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Start Wade, Jones, James, Haslem, Z, please!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> How many assists for Rondo tonight?


Nine assists and only one turnover.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> It's gonna be so funny *when* Bosh misses this year's All-star game.


Fixed.

Actually I was thinking. Since America basically hate the Heat now and the All Star starters are fan voted, will the enormous new group of Heat-haters out-number the population of Miami (and all the bandwagoners) to keep the new "big 3" out of the All Star game starting lineup this year?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Adam said:


> He just had a triple double last game.


You know what I'm saying. It's odd to see LeBron shooting 5/18, you know? I'm sure he'll get his **** together but right now he doesn't look as comfortable out there as he did in Cleavland.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> He just had a triple double last game.


Right, but nobody made a big deal out of it because of the Utah comeback. That's what he's talking about.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Nine assists and only one turnover.


Oops shoulda worded that better. How many assists do you guys think Rondo will end up with tonight?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I also love how when Wade becomes the man in the 4 quarter and overtime and scores the most points with the best efficiency and LeBron plays a Magic Johnson type of role, people say that this is what the Heat need them to play like, but when Wade has an off-night people say "LeBron has to be the man on this team, Wade can't take the lead". Stop changing your minds each game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They cant beat the Celts.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

HB said:


> They cant beat the Celts.


They will, just wait.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> I also love how when Wade becomes the man in the 4 quarter and overtime and scores the most points with the best efficiency and LeBron plays a Magic Johnson type of role, people say that this is what the Heat need them to play like, but when Wade has an off-night people say "LeBron has to be the man on this team, Wade can't take the lead". Stop changing your minds each game.


That doesn't make sense.

MAgic was "the man" on the Lakers. He was the leader of that team.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Z starting, hahahahaha at Adam.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> They will, just wait.


Not until get a point guard and a center


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Now that is sad, Lebron. There is no reason Pierce should beat you to the hole.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Drewbs said:


> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> MAgic was "the man" on the Lakers. He was the leader of that team.


What I mean by that is putting the teanm on his back, which is what he did against Utah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weren't people on here claiming Miami has the best defense in the league? I don't see it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Weren't people on here claiming Miami has the best defense in the league? I don't see it.


Statistically they do.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Why are they leaving this bastard opening!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Allen 5/5 from 3-point range. How does LeBron not stay covering him? I saw that coming from a mile away.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Statistically they do.


I can't imagine that'll be the case after tonight's game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ray Allen is killing you...DO SOMETHING!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Arroyo really has to make some mid-range shots to keep the D honest.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Did someone on the Heat bang Ray's wife or something, he is taking this personal.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Why does Bosh always turn and twist until his open look is gone?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This might be the worst I've ever seen Dwyane Wade. Terrible performance.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Geez, the Heat's demeanor is so lax.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> This might be the worst I've ever seen Dwyane Wade. Terrible performance.


He's getting good looks but for some reason his shot is off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq gets called for a flagrant foul.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> Shaq gets called for a flagrant foul.


It was about time.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Holy **** Jermaine O'Neal's forehead is gigantic


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe Miami just doesn't play well on national TV lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For being the worst offensive rebounding team in the league, Boston sure is getting a ton of them tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't really have a problem with the officiating but they just gave Z an offensive foul for doing what Rondo just did to Haslem. Then Garnett jumps all over guys on the next rebound.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Rofl Reggie Miller


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Holy **** Jermaine O'Neal's forehead is gigantic


Are you just noticing this now?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Holy **** Jermaine O'Neal's forehead is gigantic


First time I saw him without the headband, it was like nothing in the world made sense anymore.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Are you just noticing this now?


Lol no I'm just astounded at when he's not wearing his headband


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Has Garnett set a legal screen in the past 5 years?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> First time I saw him without the headband, it was like nothing in the world made sense anymore.


LOL. I felt the exact same way


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bosh plays good tonight. Wade is the problem.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Does Haslem ever miss that shot?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Has Garnett set a legal screen in the past 5 years?


Has Garnett set a legal screen ever?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Has Garnett set a legal screen in the past 5 years?


He gets away with some but I don't really mind it. It's just when they call them on the opposing team then it's like, "WTF?! Calling that but letting Garnett get away?"

That Z moving screen looked like a terrible call just for example.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Bosh plays good tonight. Wade is the problem.


Bosh isn't playing well; he's just not as terrible as he has been.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Baby was CLEARLY in the circle. Gimme a break.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Wade is having a nightmare of a night


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm surprised James Jones has yet to get open for some 3's tonight. He's been lights out this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it me or does Pierce always seem to bring it anytime he goes against LeBron?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

How is that guy open!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray Allen again...my goodness. I've seen this before. It's not pretty.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Aiiiiir balll


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: LeBron with the airball.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Is it me or does Pierce always seem to bring it anytime he goes against LeBron?


He's pretty bi-polar vs. LeBron. Either he has a huge scoring night or he sucks really bad. His defense is always there vs LeBron though.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

This Miami defense is so bad. Let any Boston player go 1 on 1 with their Miami defender and it's a bucket. Double on Pierce or Garnett and Ray Ray bombs you


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Basel said:


> Ray Allen again...my goodness. I've seen this before. It's not pretty.


Yup, we have been there before.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pierce and Allen have been incredible tonight.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wayne said:


> This Miami defense is so bad. Let any Boston player go 1 on 1 with their Miami defender and it's a bucket. Double on Pierce or Garnett and Ray Ray bombs you


It's almost like when you're young and think you're hot **** at the Y and then play pickup with some old dudes in knee socks and Chuck Taylors and they end up taking you to the woodshed.

Miami Heat, meet the Boston Geriatrics.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

lol @ Joel Anthony not knowing how to run a fast break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami trying to creep back into it. This is kind of looking like the first game of the season. Boston leads big, Miami starts to cut the lead to end the 3rd...should be an interesting final quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Surprised they didn't give House a T for putting his hands on his head.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Charge all day


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Noyze said:


> lol @ Joel Anthony not knowing how to run a fast break.


Lmao, I thought I was the only one who noticed that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The officiating has been slanted. Not terrible, just slanted.

When you get it in your head that one team "is better" or "is playing better" then you start thinking that they deserve the benefit of the doubt and that's when mistake sets in.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wait that's a foul on Semih? He took it right in the middle of his body, and LeBron proceeded to stiff arm him...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bulls beat Warriors 120-90.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Celtics lead by 10 heading into the 4th quarter. I think we're going to miss the beginning of the Lakers/Nuggets game. This game is taking forever.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Miami down by 10 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> It's almost like when you're young and think you're hot **** at the Y and then play pickup with some old dudes in knee socks and Chuck Taylors and they end up taking you to the woodshed.
> 
> Miami Heat, meet the Boston Geriatrics.


lol truth dude, nothing is more effective than old-man strength. Doesn't matter how much you lift when you're young, the second you turn 40 you become He-man instantly


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Give us back the points from some of those awful calls and this is a close game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game going so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Give us back the points from some of those awful calls and this is a close game.


Still is a close game, in my opinion. Down 10 at home with a quarter to go is nothing.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bosh plays great defense on superstar KG tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, beautiful pass from Nate to Ray. Ray's got 28 points.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is jackknifing his body to avoid contact? WTF?! Who is this player?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

James Jones with the airball...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who the **** is this Semih guy?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> Give us back the points from some of those awful calls and this is a close game.


every team's fans say this. welcome to the nba


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh my god Haslem never misses


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> Wade is jackknifing his body to avoid contact? WTF?! Who is this player?


Didn't he do that for that great dunk the other night? What's wrong with a jackknife if it works?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haslem seriously does not miss mid-range jumpers.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

LeBron is making all the right plays atm.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Erden dude sets some really hard "legal" picks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

O2K said:


> every team's fans say this. welcome to the nba


No, guy. Two feet inside the circle is not subjective. It's a defined location and it's indisputable. Big Baby got a charge while inside the circle and we had a layup on that play. Paul Pierce committed the most obvious charge on House.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Riley is sitting three rows too far back.

If you get my drift.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Didn't he do that for that great dunk the other night? What's wrong with a jackknife if it works?


That was jackknifing while propelling himself toward the basket. This was jackknifing from contact to shoot a jumper.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Is it me or the crowd is unusally quiet?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami's offense is pretty good right now, but they still can't stop Boston.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know if that Erden screen was a foul or not but they called an illegal screen on Z where he was motionless because Pierce flopped. I don't care if you aren't gonna make the call but just be consistent.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> No, guy. Two feet inside the circle is not subjective. It's a defined location and it's indisputable. Big Baby got a charge while inside the circle and we had a layup on that play. Paul Pierce committed the most obvious charge on House.


two missed calls. happens all the time in every single game. every teams fans complains about calls when their team is losing. again, welcome to the nba.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Adam said:


> No, guy. Two feet inside the circle is not subjective. It's a defined location and it's indisputable. Big Baby got a charge while inside the circle and we had a layup on that play. Paul Pierce committed the most obvious charge on House.


House didnt take it in the chest. He took it in the shoulder.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Is it me or the crowd is unusally quiet?


It's not that unusual; the Heat have sucked tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ron said:


> Riley is sitting three rows too far back.
> 
> If you get my drift.


He wants to start coaching this team before Thanksgiving, I tell ya!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Is it me or the crowd is unusally quiet?


Boston is shooting 60%. Hard to cheer Ray Allen three's.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

The games we've lost this season except for the first one, we lost because of our defense, not because of our offense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> It's not that unusual; the Heat have sucked tonight.


Boston has the best defense in the NBA. Miami sucking has something to do with that.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> It's not that unusual; the Heat have sucked tonight.


OK..I just turned on the TV, figured venue wasn't filled.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haslem doesn't know how to miss.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nate the closer?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jumpshots after Jumpshots...Boston is making Miami work on half court defense.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

These refs are ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Lynx said:


> He wants to start coaching this team before Thanksgiving, I tell ya!


Well,that half-time speech by spolstra sure wasn't inspiring. Sounds like something he's read on a bulletin board and not something he observed.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bad call against LBJ.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why didn't Lebron just get a T there?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Ray Allen truly is playing like Jesus.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7/7. Wow.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

And they leave Ray Allen open..............


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not a fan, but Rondo really knows how to find people.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ray Allen is an OG


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Not to diminish Ray's shooting performance, but they're leaving him wide open with time to look every time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****. Garnett tried to set an illegal screen on Haslem and Haslem avoided it to run out on Ray. He should have just run through Garnett and got the foul call.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ray Allen wide open...AGAIN


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ray Allen will come to earth next game.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Who on earth is it that is leaving Ray Allen open??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lynx said:


> He wants to start coaching this team before Thanksgiving, I tell ya!


He should have moved it up two weeks, as in today.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why has DWade been so bad this season against the celtics? He's mostly going one on one and not finishing at the rim


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wayne said:


> Who on earth is it that is leaving Ray Allen open??


I think he's Wade's man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's the record for most threes without a miss?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> These refs are ****ing ridiculous.


Their not that bad... Heat are just being outplayed atm. Sure the game could be a bit closer, off a few bad calls, but result would be the same.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Well,that half-time speech by spolstra sure wasn't inspiring. Sounds like something he's read on a bulletin board and not something he observed.


He's terrible. I've heard better from used car salesmen. 

He'll be fired by the all star break.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Why has DWade been so bad this season against the celtics? He's mostly going one on one and not finishing at the rim


Something has got into his head. He's not calm at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nevermind; there it is. 9 without a miss by 2 different players.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> What's the record for most threes without a miss?


9/9 by Sprewell and another player I didn't catch...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just noticed Lebron's mouth guard. Really cool how he has the Heat logo on it. Not sure if every team has that or not... really haven't paid attention.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

simply_amazing said:


> He's terrible. I've heard better from used car salesmen.
> 
> He'll be fired by the all star break.


Is the all-star game being played in November this year?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray finally misses.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao, they left Ray open again....luckily he missed.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate Bosh, I hate him so much.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

did they say 31 for lbj? How did that happen?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game needs to end already. Lakers about to tip off.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> I hate Bosh, I hate him so much.


:wtf:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Ron said:


> :wtf:


You're really puzzled by this?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn, how did he miss that one?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> This game needs to end already. Lakers about to tip off.


With our luck, it will go into overtime.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LeBron game mode: 1 on 5 - it feels like he never left Cavs.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Eternal said:


> Just noticed Lebron's mouth guard. Really cool how he has the Heat logo on it. Not sure if every team has that or not... really haven't paid attention.


Yes, this is key. Thank you for pointing that out to us.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

This is what's gonna happen, Miami is gonna pull it within 3 points and Ray Allen is gonna hit a 3 and take the momentum away.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> You're really puzzled by this?


17 points and 6 boards, yeah I am.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Crowd was ready to explode if Wade makes that.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

simply_amazing said:


> Yes, this is key. Thank you for pointing that out to us.


Okay?...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Noyze said:


> This is what's gonna happen, Miami is gonna pull it within 3 points and Ray Allen is gonna hit a 3 and take the momentum away.


Haha you know it.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

On that last play LeBron dribbled alittle too much, but there's no one else making any plays. LeBron has brought them back pretty much.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Ron said:


> 17 points and 6 boards, yeah I am.


Are you serious? His baskets were mostly lucky shots, 6 rebounds are TERRIBLE and his defense is atrocious!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kenneth, did you dig that Fisher "fourth quarter" commercial? :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When you are down in the final 4 minutes of a game--by multiple possessions--why is it a good idea to dribble out 16 seconds of the clock basically doing nothing?

LeIso strikes again!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron said:


> With our luck, it will go into overtime.


Should be able to catch the Lakers on TBS then.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> Are you serious? His baskets were mostly lucky shots, 6 rebounds are TERRIBLE and his defense is atrocious!


His defense has always sucked, but you guys already knew that going in...or did you?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game needs to ****ing end!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hurry this **** up, missing the Lakers game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

K its over.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Haslem can hit all the 15 footers,. Why do you need Bosh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau's 0/3 to start. Not good.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Should be able to catch the Lakers on TBS then.


They do that for playoff games, but not during the season.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

rondo is a clutch liability


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haslem is 8/9 tonight. LeBron had been RIDICULOUSLY off on some 3's tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Terrible shot by LBJ.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Geez


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

That was ugly, Lebron.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

LOL LeBron...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just go away from this game already. This is bull****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** TNT. They suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice block by Haslem.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Effort, that's all you can ask for


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

that should be boston ball


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Got to give it to Ray Allen...he sure sky'd on that one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Celtics sure make a lot of boneheaded plays.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to miss the entire first quarter of the Lakers game. This is ****ing terrible. **** the Heat and **** the Celtics.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LOL, how is that not Boston's ball? :laugh:

Two real "free" throws for Miami.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

We're going to overtime Basel....prob not, but I know you're rooting for it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Lynx said:


> LeBron game mode: 1 on 5 - it feels like he never left Cavs.


And becsuse of that ... he's disappointed and frustrated. At this rate, Riley won't have to tell him to take over...he will do it anyway.

He has entirely too much talent not to.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 0/4 to start. Bah.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> We're going to miss the entire first quarter of the Lakers game. This is ****ing terrible. **** the Heat and **** the Celtics.


Dude...CBS once pre-empted an entire half of a FINALS game for auto racing...this ain't nothing.

Los Angeles / Boston mid-eighties...I think 1985.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> We're going to miss the entire first quarter of the Lakers game. This is ****ing terrible. **** the Heat and **** the Celtics.


Relax Basel! Just watch an online stream instead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

'Melo with 9 points already. ****.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. Rondo throwing down monster dunks, Ray Ray raining three's, LeBron chucking up airballs. It's a nice Thursday night so far. 

Heat play worse defense than Golden State, Phoenix, and New York.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Relax Basel! Just watch an online stream instead.


All online streams are showing this game because it's nationally televised. Not being shown on local channels.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> All online streams are showing this game because it's nationally televised. Not being shown on local channels.


Sorry to hear that, but at least you're only missing the first quarter, better than missing the last one, isn't it?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, Melo with 9 points, Kobe 0/4 and Pau 0/3 and the Lakers are one point behind...does not bode well for Denver.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

simply_amazing said:


> Nice. Rondo throwing down monster dunks, Ray Ray raining three's, LeBron chucking up airballs. It's a nice Thursday night so far.
> 
> Heat play worse defense than Golden State, Phoenix, and New York.


I don't get how somebody can just follow a team to derive pleasure from hating them. Shouldn't that get old?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

What a terrible shot by LeBron


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

simply_amazing said:


> Nice. Rondo throwing down monster dunks, Ray Ray raining three's, LeBron chucking up airballs. It's a nice Thursday night so far.
> 
> Heat play worse defense than Golden State, Phoenix, and New York.


:aznzen:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Sorry to hear that, but at least you're only missing the first quarter, better than missing the last one, isn't it?


I guess.

Miami loses twice in a row (didn't Jeff Van Gundy say that wouldn't happen even once this season?)


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally it is over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This thread feels like a playoff game thread, by the way.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ya know they say Rivers is a bad coach but his guys dont look as out of it as the Heat and the Heat have the superior talent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:wtf: is wrong with the sound on TNT?!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

HB said:


> Ya know they say Rivers is a bad coach but his guys dont look as out of it as the Heat and the Heat have the superior talent.


Who said Doc Rivers is a bad coach? He is top five IMO.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 0/6 to start is not a good sign. That's easily his worst start to a game in this early season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I guess.
> 
> Miami loses twice in a row (didn't Jeff Van Gundy say that wouldn't happen even once this season?)


That's the same JVG who said they would surpass 72 wins this year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom should have a better game against Denver.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

2-0 vs the Heat, once on the road, once at home. Wasn't close for most of the game in either game. All this without Perk, West, and a healthy Jermaine O'Neal. Well done C's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe finally hits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bench will definitely need to step it up on the road.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carmelo with 11 points already; off to a great night. Hopefully Artest starts taking it personal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Killer B's in the game. And going to work early.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

This is what I hate about TNT games, now I have no clue what is going on right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

26-24 Lakers after one.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> This is what I hate about TNT games, now I have no clue what is going on right now.


Turn to TBS, if there is another game going. I was watching the Lakers game from beginning on TBS, until Heat/Celtics were over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Turn to TBS, if there is another game going. I was watching the Lakers game from beginning on TBS, until Heat/Celtics were over.


I had Family Guy. Lame.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What can Brown do for you?

Just watch. :laugh:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel said:


> I had Family Guy. Lame.


:laugh:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Shannon Brown leads the league in "I didn't think he was gonna dunk that" points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeez, the Heat/Celtics stop playing and this thread just dies. Nobody cares about Lakers/Nuggets?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Jeez, the Heat/Celtics stop playing and this thread just dies. Nobody cares about Lakers/Nuggets?


I'll stay and post if you let me act like the losing team is the worst team in the league and this is a must win game for the Lakers.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm loving these lakers role players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful passing by the Lakers on that possession and it ends with a Blake 3-pointer. And then they get out on the break and it's Brown to Barnes. Killer B's taking over!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Seriously what can Brown do for you?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> I'll stay and post if you let me act like the losing team is the worst team in the league and this is a must win game for the Lakers.


Sounds good. The Lakers will certainly make the Nuggets look like the worst team in the league tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just wait until we have a lineup of Blake/Brown/Bryant/Barnes/Bynum in the game. That's the real Killer B's. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown off to a great start off the bench, as is the entire bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nene looks like a cabbage patch kid that got stuck in the dryer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nene with back-to-back 3-point plays. Are you serious?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Caracter is rebounding like Chris Bosh right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Denver on a 10-0 run. ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently a fight just broke out in the stands.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Apparently a fight just broke out in the stands.


I wonder if KMart was involved.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I enjoy that Rondo posts 16 assists and nobody even thinks it's unusual enough to comment on it.



(Literally, I enjoy that, it means nothing but good things for the Celtics)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the **** can't the Lakers ever play well in the regular season in Denver? They're playing like crap, but it's still a tie game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF? Nene fouled him with his ass? How do you call him with a foul when he had position?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

lol @ pau.

dude was getting ready to bitch about the call, then realized he benefitted.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron Artest has been our best player tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe channeling his inner Dwyane Wade from earlier tonight. Ugh.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao, did Kobe just explode to the rim?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Lakers raining


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher! But then we foul Billups on the other end with a second to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> Lmao, did Kobe just explode to the rim?


Hell yeah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers lead 64-59 at the half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think I should try a McRib before it goes away again but it just looks so ****ing nasty...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Random. :laugh:

Odom needs to start scoring. He's got 10 boards, but only one point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm thankful for the game of basketball. Otherwise, Kobe might be a serial killer somewhere.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Tech on Melo?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Adam said:


> I'm thankful for the game of basketball. Otherwise, Kobe might be a serial killer somewhere.


lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 11 just like that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome start to the 2nd half. Great pass from Fish to Gasol for the layup.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Basel said:


>


thanks Basel, you son of a...

:vuvuzela:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe off to a great, great start in the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ****ing Bryant!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We keep letting them get back into it...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This thread really died down. Off topic but, Anderson's neck tattoo looks even worse than I originally thought, especially in street clothes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's free throw shooting sucks tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Artest bullying Melo in the post!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Such a stupid, stupid rule. My God.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big triple by Shannon Brown!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Dumb rule, and I love the reference to Antoine Walker. Made me think of the shimmy.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It's even number, when they only enforce it when they choose to. Lebron was doing quite a bit of complaining on a couple plays, even being pointed out, and refs didn't call anything on him.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Yea that's the perfect example of why I hate it. It's one of those calls that gives the refs too much power. They can change the momentum of the game whenever they feel like it. Eff David Stern.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's amazing how much better Shannon Brown is this season than last. He's been a HUGE contribution off the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Nuggets keep cutting the lead to 5; Lakers can't put them away. Frustrating.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Is it bad that I still cringe whenever Brown takes a jumpshot?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Lakers have lost all momentum. Can't believe they let a rookie come down the court and make it that easy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rookie is owning the Lakers.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The Lakers better not lose as the Ravens loss has already slightly ruined my night.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Here it is the Lakers' first loss


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turnovers...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the worst time for the Lakers offense and defense to stall.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Nuggets are playing better without Melo. Shows how selfish his play has been.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cannot believe this is happening.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unreal.  What the **** just happened? We were just up 14.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

8-1. oh wait kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Unreal Putback By Brown!!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It's like the Lakers have been lacking excitement in their games so they just create it themselves.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man Lakers just storm right back. So much fire power.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon ****ing Brown!


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh Yeeeeeah


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Every shot that kobe takes has me flipping between him having a good game and a bad game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown is taking over!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nene is so underrated as a defender. Brasil!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, I hate JR Smith.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Earl Smith!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Son of a bitch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stop shooting 3's! What the ****?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-1.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Carmelo is $$$


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Game over.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anthony is Millsap'ing the Lakers.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Ouch Melo


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, Denver hitting everything


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Afflalo just Millsapped you guys, Basel. WTF?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Wow. Wow. 11-0 run by the Nuggets. Again. This game is over. ****ing Lakers. What a terrible finish to the game. On to Phoenix.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

9 point ****ing game. You have to be kidding me Lakers. Step your defense up. About time they lost after playing like **** against Toronto and Minnesota.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Afflalo just Millsapped you guys, Basel. WTF?


**** Afflalo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jared from Subway looks like a butch ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Lakers play some stupid ****ing basketball when they're losing.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

[email protected] Artest. How does Kobe not get the ball on that possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Mr. Big Shot" is the dumbest nickname in history. He stole the name from Robert Horry who had it just two years earlier. How unoriginal can you get?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe makes his free throws tonight and we win.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Maybe this loss will wake them up for the next couple of games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You guys kind of need to get a grip. Nuggets are a good team and the Lakers can't win them all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unbelievable. **** the Nuggets.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Adam said:


> "Mr. Big Shot" is the dumbest nickname in history. He stole the name from Robert Horry who had it just two years earlier. How unoriginal can you get?


Hahaha good call and there is the game now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> You guys kind of need to get a grip. Nuggets are a good team and the Lakers can't win them all.


Lakers are a better team and should win them all.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe makes his free throws tonight and we win.


nope, he missed 4 and you lost by 6. :nah:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> You guys kind of need to get a grip. Nuggets are a good team and the Lakers can't win them all.


The main thing that I didn't like seeing was the Lakers blowing a 15 point lead. If they had gotten outplayed from the beginning it would be easier to swallow but getting blown out in the 4th just doesn't sit well.

Either way it's probably better that they lost so that they can regain some focus.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hehehe


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> You guys kind of need to get a grip. Nuggets are a good team and the Lakers can't win them all.


they'd nuke themselves if they were Heat fans right now. :laugh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is why Heat lost tonight.

Heat has no rebounder on the paint. When Wade is trying to help rebound, Ray Allen makes 3 pointers.

It is GM's fault. All Heat PF and C needed to be traded by tomorrow. All PF and C needed to request for trade.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> You guys kind of need to get a grip. Nuggets are a good team and the Lakers can't win them all.


A good team that gave up 143 pts to Indiana few nights ago? Denver has been a hit and miss, and will be under George Karl.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> they'd nuke themselves if they were Heat fans right now. :laugh:


Blowing leads is just such a bad way to lose. Not that there is a good way, but losing after you've been up by double digits is a bitch.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Blowing leads is just such a bad way to lose. Not that there is a good way, but losing after you've been up by double digits is a bitch.


don't worry, i feel your pain...We got Millsap'd just 2 nights ago.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh well. 

I was preoccupied and only found out from here they blew a 15-point lead, sheesh.

If I would have seen that...not good.

8-1 is still a great start...now maybe they stop sleep-walking through games and run off another 8 in a row. I'll take that.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> don't worry, i feel your pain...We got Millsap'd just 2 nights ago.


Is Millsap'd officially a term now then? I say we put it up to a vote. Mine is yes.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Ron said:


> Oh well.
> 
> I was preoccupied and only found out from here they blew a 15-point lead, sheesh.
> 
> ...


That's about the only positive I want to take away from this game, that maybe they regain their focus and go on another streak.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Is Millsap'd officially a term now then? I say we put it up to a vote. Mine is yes.


It is to us Heat fans...:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wah, wah, wah, we're 8-1. Spoiled ass babies...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lakers lose a game and the sky is falling. You guys are weird. They are going to make the playoffs, these reactions seem a little excessive.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> Lakers lose a game and the sky is falling. You guys are weird. They are going to make the playoffs, these reactions seem a little excessive.


No, you have it wrong. They are going to win a championship...and no, one loss doesn't affect me at all. On the contrary, 8-1 is an awesome start and if you asked me before the season started I would have taken 8-1 100 out 100 times.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Wah, wah, wah, we're 8-1. Spoiled ass babies...


Spoiled indeed. 

Spoiled times 16...and I have been around for all 11 L.A. titles. Spoiled rotten.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

8-1>5-4


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Wah, wah, wah, we're 8-1. Spoiled ass babies...


:laugh:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> 8-1>5-4


Yea true that. As a Lakers fan I couldn't imagine having two losses to Boston this early in the season. But the Heat should be fine if they would just insert any type of motion offense.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Wah, wah, wah, we're 8-1. Spoiled ass babies...


Well said lol


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> 8-1>5-4


Don't worry, next one is a win for sure...and if it isn't, Spo is definitely gone. No way you lose to Toronto at home.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Ron said:


> Don't worry, next one is a win for sure...and if it isn't, Spo is definitely gone. No way you lose to Toronto at home.


No way, Toronto is the next team to sweep Florida. Anyways, that's my homer pick


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Toronto might even have dumber players than we do based on what I saw the other night.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It is tough watching the Raptors this year but at the same time enjoyable because they are so young and I genuinely like most of them.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

last undefeated in the league.... your NEW ORLEANS HORNETS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we lose to the Raptors, does Riley say enough is enough?

I doubt it, but would be veeeeery interesting.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bwhahaa pathetic!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Paul Pierce Tweet:



> It's been a pleasure to bring my talents to south beach now on to Memphis


http://twitter.com/#!/paulpierce34

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My hate for Paul Pierce grows each time we play the Celtics...bleh...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

You guys have to offer deals to get people to come to the arena early? 

smh

If LeBron had chosen the Knicks, oh dear...I can't imagine how expensive **** would have got.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Juggernaut said:


> You guys have to offer deals to get people to come to the arena early?
> 
> smh
> 
> If LeBron had chosen the Knicks, oh dear...I can't imagine how expensive **** would have got.


Meh. I'm willing to bet a large portion of Heat fans who post in this forum have never even been to a Heat home game anyway.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Ron said:


> Is the all-star game being played in November this year?


Honestly, Spoelstra has a month and a half to right the ship. Backdated to the first day of the season.

Riley is the de facto coach of the team already. 

LeBron won't be able to handle Riles' military regimentation for more than a season though, so it's going to be musical chairs in players and coaching after this season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> No way, Toronto is the next team to sweep Florida. Anyways, that's my homer pick


Halfway there, LOL. :laugh:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

It's lame that with 2 of the top players in the NBA the Heat have to have incentives for people to be at the games on time.


----------

